# 2013 Water Level/Crop Harvest report



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't believe it's October already and I'm only a week away from my 14th trip to ND. My friends in ND have given mixed reports regarding water levels on potholes and crop harvests. I know it has been dry all year, but reports are saying there is plenty of water. I was surprised at how early all the crops were out last year and was wondering if that is the case again this year. Anyone have any reports on water levels or crop harvest?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Pretty tough to generalize the entire state. Some parts are wet, some parts are dry, and everything in between.


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

slough said:


> Pretty tough to generalize the entire state. Some parts are wet, some parts are dry, and everything in between.


Good point although those could indicate what part of the state they are reporting. I hunt the east central part of the state, so I guess that is the area I was hoping to get reports.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been out in areas west adn south and east and south of Jamestown a lot since early goose opened in August. The water leves ae decent, if not a bit crazy wet as you go west and south of Jamestown. I am not certian as more the south eastern region, but we are getting significant rain her this weekend. The harvet was right on time. wheat has been down for a while now, beans have tobe clse, though this rain may slwo the end of that down a bit. Corn was lookign to go a little early, but now with the cooler temps and this rain, that may not end up being the case. Over all, things have looked good where I have been out hunting with pelnty of local birds around, both ducks and geese in the fields and on the water as well.


----------



## qckaddct (Mar 30, 2010)

tbossart1356 said:


> I have been out in areas west adn south and east and south of Jamestown a lot since early goose opened in August. The water leves ae decent, if not a bit crazy wet as you go west and south of Jamestown.


Ashley/Lehr area?


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

qckaddct said:


> tbossart1356 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been out in areas west adn south and east and south of Jamestown a lot since early goose opened in August. The water leves ae decent, if not a bit crazy wet as you go west and south of Jamestown.
> ...


qckaddct:

Was just in Lehr area on the weekend of the NR opener. We did fine. Plenty of birds around, both ducks and geese. Beans were coming down and plenty of great stubble in the area we were in. Hope this int to late to help ya


----------

